# AMD erneut mit Quartalsverlust



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

AMD konnte auch im zweiten Quartal 2009 den Verlust nicht weiter eindämmen. Bei einem Umsatz von 1,18 Milllarden US-$ (Vorjahr 1,36 Millarden US-$) kamen sie auf einen Verlust von 420 Millionen US-$, der dank eines Einmaleffektes auf 330 Millionen US-$ gedrückt wurde. Immerhin deutlich besser als im Vorjahr mit 1,19 Millarden US-$.

Damit ist es der 11. Quartalsverlust für AMD in Folge, die Börse hatte mit einem deutlich niedrigeren Verlust gerechnet, die AMD-Aktie fiel daraufhin um 13%.

Besonders tragisch ist, dass die Gewinnmarge im Vergleich zum Vorjahr zurück ging, Konkurrent Intel konnte in den neusten Quartalszahlen hier zulegen.

heise online - 22.07.09 - AMD enttäuscht trotz eingedämmter Verluste


----------



## ole88 (22. Juli 2009)

dann heissts weiterhin AMD Produkte kaufen, wird schon irgendwann wieder aufwärts gehen.


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Oder fleißig AMD-Aktien kaufen^^
Die sind ja momentan wenigstens günstig


----------



## Beulchen (22. Juli 2009)

Ohne hier gleich wieder was lostreten zu wollen, muss ich aber gleich wieder einmal sagen ... So wird das nie was!

Kann mir einer mal erklären was AMD/ATI da für ein Lötzinn macht? Wieso geht man in beiden Feldern, CPU und GPU, die Konkurenz immer mit einen Preiskampf an? Das ist doch wohl nur lächerlich. Man schaue sich nur mal die verfügbaren Mittel von Intel oder NVIDIA an und vergleiche sie mit AMD/ATI und dann weiß jedes Baby, was das wohl bedeutet für AMD/ATI!!!!

Diese Kampf kann man nicht gewinnen und es ist töricht ein Gegner in einen Kampf zuverwickeln, denn ich selber nicht gewinnen kann. Aber naja, was anderes bin ich von AMD ja schon seid Jahren nicht anders gewohnt ... 

Alles Liebe
Jasmina


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich nur wie lange die diese Talfahrt noch mit machen ??  Auf den Tag bin ich gespannt wann die Insolvent Anmelden.


----------



## GTXForce (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn sie in die Insolvenz gehen sollten, was ich nicht glaube, könnte Nvidia AMD übernehmen und könnte dann CPUs unter dem Namen AMD produzieren


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Immer diese dramatogie, also wirklich  !

Das Intel im 2 Quartal  398 Millionen US-Dollar Verlust eingefahren hat, wird nicht so an die große Glocke gehängt. 



Q1 09	01.01.09 - 01.04.09	7,1 Mrd.	0,6 Mrd.
Q2 09	02.04.09 - 30.06.09	8,0 Mrd.	-0,4 Mrd.

0,4 Milliarden sind 400 Millionen Verlust die in diesem Quartal eingefahren wurden.

 Hier zu sehen : Intel in Q2/2009 wegen EU-Strafe mit Verlust - News - Hardware-Infos

Also etwas mehr neutralität wäre hier erwünschenwert  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Immer diese dramatogie, also wirklich  !
> 
> Das Intel im 2 Quartal  398 Millionen US-Dollar Verlust eingefahren hat, wird nicht so an die große Glocke gehängt.
> 
> ...



das mein ich auch!

Und ich glaube auch, dass AMD da wieder raus kommen wird!

Ich hol mir heuer e noch CPU+GPU von AMD zur unterstützung


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Juli 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> das mein ich auch!
> 
> Und ich glaube auch, dass AMD da wieder raus kommen wird!
> 
> Ich hol mir heuer e noch CPU+GPU von AMD zur unterstützung




Das wird es auch bringen


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das wird es auch bringen


Sagt typischerweise ein Inteluser  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Juli 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das wird es auch bringen



Des is scho klar, das mein Kauf nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein (da muss ich immer an die Band "Such a Surge" denken ) ist, aber es is halt immerhin ein bisschen


----------



## Potman (22. Juli 2009)

@KTMDoki: Meine meinung!

Ich werd auch weiter hin auf AMD setzen. Den Phenom II hab ich ja schon  und ich warte gerade auf den RV870. Mal schaun was der so drauf hat!

AMD hat immerhein dieses Quartal rund 900 Mio US-Dollar weniger Schulden gemacht wie im gleichen Quartal im Jahr zuvor. 

Es geht richtung Plus!!


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Das Intel im 2 Quartal  398 Millionen US-Dollar Verlust eingefahren hat, wird nicht so an die große Glocke gehängt.


Ohne Einmaleffekt EU-Strafe hätte Intel wieder an der Millarde GEwinn gekratzt. Man sollte das ganze shcon objektiv sehen, Intel wird nächstes Quartal nicht wieder ne Millarde an die EU zahlen müssen.


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ohne Einmaleffekt EU-Strafe *hätte* Intel wieder an der Millarde GEwinn gekratzt.


 "Hätte" ist nun mal nicht der  "ist" Zustand , die Strafe haben die sich auch lobenswert verdient ! 

Genauso könnte AMD nächstes Quartal Gewinn machen (spekulativ )  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> "Hätte" ist nun mal nicht der  "ist" Zustand , die Strafe haben die sich auch lobenswert verdient !


Der Ist-Zustand ist, dass Intel operativ seit Jahren gewinne schreibt, während AMD nächtes Quartal die 3 Jahre in den Miesen vollmachen wird. Und die Zukunft sieht eher düster aus, denn Intel bringt dieses Jahr noch einen ganzen Haufen neuer Produkte vom Low-End über Midrange bis High-End. Dagegen hat AMD gar nix in der Hand....


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Der Ist-Zustand ist, dass Intel operativ seit Jahren gewinne schreibt, während AMD nächtes Quartal die 3 Jahre in den Miesen vollmachen wird. Und die Zukunft sieht eher düster aus, denn Intel bringt dieses Jahr noch einen ganzen Haufen neuer Produkte vom Low-End über Midrange bis High-End. Dagegen hat AMD gar nix in der Hand....



MMh, arbeitest Du bei Intel ? Die Gründe warum AMD die letzten 3 Jahre miese gemacht hat, sollte jedem klar sein...die Übernahme von ATI spielt dabei eine wesentliche Rolle.  

Ich kann diese Schwarzmalerei überhaupt nicht hören, zumal dieses Thema auch schon in vergangener Zeit oft angesprochen wurde, mir kommt es leider manchmal so vor das hier engstirnig immer das gleiche geschrieben wird  ! 



Edit : 





Bucklew schrieb:


> Jahr noch einen ganzen Haufen neuer Produkte vom Low-End über Midrange bis High-End. Dagegen hat AMD gar nix in der Hand....


 Ach und AMD war faul und garnichts gemacht  ?

Immer dieses Intel gegen AMD gerede  !

So far,...


Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> MMh, arbeitest Du bei Intel ? Die Gründe warum AMD die letzten 3 Jahre miese gemacht hat, sollte jedem klar sein...die Übernahme von ATI spielt dabei eine wesentliche Rolle.


Richtig, AMD hat ATI für einen völlig überzogenen Preis gekauft. Daher auch die Verluste, die sich inzwischen so bei gut 5 Millarden US-$ bewegen.

Aber war es jemals anders? Selbst zu den Hochzeiten von AMD mit Athlon XP + Opteron, wo man Intel richtig eingeheizt hat, waren die Gewinne auch eher minimal bis nicht vorhanden.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Schwarzmalerei überhaupt nicht hören, zumal dieses Thema auch schon in vergangener Zeit angesprochen wurde, mir kommt es leider manchmal so vor das hier engstirnig immer das gleiche geschrieben wird  !


Nun ja, das AMD nunmal seit fast 3 Jahren miese schreibt - da können wir nichts für. Daher wird halt immer geschriebne, dass AMD Miese macht, sollen wir und PCGH lügen, um mal was neues zu schreiben? 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ach und AMD war faul und garnichts gemacht  ?
> 
> Immer dieses Intel gegen AMD gerede  !


Welche neue Prozessorgeneration stellt denn AMD dieses Jahr vor?


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Dieses Jahr sind neben dem Phenom II etliche CPU´s dazu gekommen :


Phenom II X4 945
Phenom II X4 955
Phenom II X4 965 
Athlon X4 615
Athlon X4 605
Athlon X3 420 
Athlon X3 410 
Athlon X2 250
Athlon X2 240
Athlon X2 245
Athlon X2 235
Athlon II X4 600e	
Athlon II X4 605e	
Athlon II X4 620	
Athlon II X4 630




dazu kommen noch die CPU´s im Low End Bereich namens "Sargas"  und neue Mainboardchipsätze wie RD880D und 785G etc. &  und nicht zu vernachlässigen kommen auch bald neue Grafikkarten. 

Wenn dir das nicht genug ist, dann weiß ich leider auch nicht  !

Der Athlon II ist ein nativer Dual-Core Prozessor mit eigenem Die und ist kein beschnittener Phenom II,....

Und wer sagt denn bitte nur weil Intel neue CPU´s rausbringt, muss AMD das auch tuhen.? 
Genauso unsinnig, da beide hersteller verschiedene Verbrauchergruppen anspricht. Man kauft das was man haben möchte und benötigt und nicht weil ein Logo eines Herstellers drauf klebt  !

EDIT : 

ich zetiere mal AMD CEO : 

_"AMD-CEO Dirk Meyer glaubt, dass in der zweiten Jahreshälfte dank einer "neuen Plattform sowie Neuheiten bei CPUs und Grafikkarten" die finanzielle Ziele erreicht werden und die Bruttogewinnmarge verbessert werden kann. "
_

Also wer sagt von AMD kommt nichts neues  ?

So far,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr sind neben dem Phenom II etliche CPU´s dazu gekommen :
> 
> 
> Phenom II X4 945
> ...


Eben, Aufguss der schon bekannten CPUs, während Intel im High-End-Bereich schon eine neue Plattform hat und diese sukzessive nach unten ausweiten.

Bedeutet: AMD muss noch weiter mit den Preisen runtergehen, die Marge sinkt weiter, Intel kann höhere Preise verlangen.

Eine neue Architektur von AMD ist in weiter Ferne....



Explosiv schrieb:


> dazu kommen noch die CPU´s im Low End Bereich namens "Sargas"  und neue Mainboardchipsätze wie RD880D und 785G etc. &  und nicht zu vernachlässigen kommen auch bald neue Grafikkarten.


Naja die Grafikkarten sollten schon im 2. Quartal kommen (so hieß es zumindest im ersten Quartal), jetzt hieß es ja schon 4. Quartal....



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wenn dir das nicht genug ist, dann weiß ich leider auch nicht  !


Mir muss es nicht genug sein, ich gucke mir nur die Zahlen an und die Zukunft. Und bei der sieht es auf jeden Fall für die CPUs ziemlich düster aus. Denn ein i7-Konkurrent von AMD ist in weiter Ferne...



Explosiv schrieb:


> Und wer sagt denn bitte nur weil Intel neue CPU´s rausbringt, muss AMD das auch tuhen.?
> Genauso unsinnig, da beide hersteller verschiedene Verbrauchergruppen anspricht. Man kauft das was man haben möchte und benötigt und nicht weil ein Logo eines Herstellers drauf klebt  !


Ähm, ist doch logisch, dass AMD leistungstechnisch mit Intel mithalten muss, um überhaupt ansatzweise vernünftige Preise verlange zu können. Und was heißt verschiedene Verbrauchergruppen? Ich kenne niemanden, der einen PC selbst zusammenbaut und nicht schaut, ob er lieber Intel oder AMD kauft. Und OEM-Markt war noch nie die Stärke von AMD. Wo sollen denn dann die AMD-Käufer herkommen? 



Explosiv schrieb:


> _"AMD-CEO Dirk Meyer glaubt, dass in der zweiten Jahreshälfte dank einer "neuen Plattform sowie Neuheiten bei CPUs und Grafikkarten" die finanzielle Ziele erreicht werden und die Bruttogewinnmarge verbessert werden kann. "_


Das erzählen die AMD-CEOs schon seit mindestens 4 Jahren. Was bei rumgekommen ist, sehen wir ja. Wobei mich diese "finanziellen Ziele" ja schon echt interessieren würden - es endlich mal schaffen nur zweistellig Millionen Verlust zu schreiben?


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Sagt typischerweise ein Inteluser  !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv




Ich bin Fan guter Hardware und damals wo ich mir das zeug geholt habe war das Gute Hardware


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Eben, Aufguss der schon bekannten CPUs, während Intel im High-End-Bereich schon eine neue Plattform hat und diese sukzessive nach unten ausweiten.
> 
> Bedeutet: AMD muss noch weiter mit den Preisen runtergehen, die Marge sinkt weiter, Intel kann höhere Preise verlangen.
> 
> Eine neue Architektur von AMD ist in weiter Ferne....


 Ich rede darüber wenn es soweit ist, alles davor ist pure Spekulation !




Bucklew schrieb:


> Naja die Grafikkarten sollten schon im 2. Quartal kommen (so hieß es zumindest im ersten Quartal), jetzt hieß es ja schon 4. Quartal....



Die Gerüchte werden nicht von seitens AMD verbreitet, durch die Verbreitung von Fehlinformationen anderer Seiten kann ein Hersteller nun wirklich nichts  ! 

Das sich die Grafikkarten verspäten ist nicht ein Versäumen seitens AMD, sondern das liegt an den Problemen mit der Yieldrate bei TSMC & Global Foundries, davon ist Nvidia auch betroffen  ! Ganz nebenbei sind die OnBoard Grafikeinheiten von Intel nicht wirklich für etwas zu gebrauchen,...




Bucklew schrieb:


> Denn ein i7-Konkurrent von AMD ist in weiter Ferne...



Worauf stützt Du diese Aussage? Wieder mal sehr spekulativ,....




Bucklew schrieb:


> Und OEM-Markt war noch nie die Stärke von AMD. Wo sollen denn dann die AMD-Käufer herkommen?



Schon klar, warum war das bisher so? Eben, weil Intel unlauteren Wettbewerb betrieben hat ! Wie soll also ein Markt erreicht werden, wenn dies nur beschränkt möglich war ?




Bucklew schrieb:


> Das erzählen die AMD-CEOs schon seit mindestens 4 Jahren. Was bei rumgekommen ist, sehen wir ja. Wobei mich diese "finanziellen Ziele" ja schon echt interessieren würden - es endlich mal schaffen nur zweistellig Millionen Verlust zu schreiben?



Naja, sorry aber Du musst schon verstehen das ich einer Aussage von jemandem der mehr in der Materie steckt, mehr glaube,... !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## -NTB- (22. Juli 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das wird es auch bringen




sry für ot, aber: das ist eine aussage die ein hartz4 empfänger sagt der die wahl verpennt hat und meint, 1stimmer mehr oder weniger ist auch egal....

finds super wenn amd unterstützt wird, denn schließlich bleibt dadurch der konkurenzkampf bestehn--->wir user profitieren dadurch am meisten, aber dass verstehen bestimmte "intelopfer" nicht...


nur weil wo "intel" oder "nvidia" drauf steht heißts nicht dass dass produkt besser ist


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich rede darüber wenn es soweit ist, alles davor ist pure Spekulation !


Nein, das ist schon absolut vorhersehbar. AMD hat heute schon wieder über 10% an Aktienkurs verloren. Warum wohl?



Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Gerüchte werden nicht von seitens AMD verbreitet, durch die Verbreitung von Fehlinformationen anderer Seiten kann ein Hersteller nun wirklich nichts  !


Komisch, dass da immer jemand von ATI zitiert wurde...



Explosiv schrieb:


> Das sich die Grafikkarten verspäten ist nicht ein Versäumen seitens AMD, sondern das liegt an den Problemen mit der Yieldrate bei TSMC & Global Foundries, davon ist Nvidia auch betroffen  ! Ganz nebenbei sind die OnBoard Grafikeinheiten von Intel nicht wirklich für etwas zu gebrauchen,...


Spielt keine Rolle warum, entscheidend ist, was ist.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Worauf stützt Du diese Aussage? Wieder mal sehr spekulativ,....


AMD verlegt 32-Nanometer-Generation auf 2011 - AMD, Bulldozer, PhenomIII

Das man AMDs Roadmap als Spekulation bezeichnet, kann ich allerdings unterschreiben 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Schon klar, warum war das bisher so? Eben, weil Intel unlauteren Wettbewerb betrieben hat ! Wie soll also ein Markt erreicht werden, wenn dies nur beschränkt möglich war ?


Arme AMD.... Heute betreibt Intel keinen unlauteren Wettbewerb mehr, hat sich die Lage verändert? Nein.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, sorry aber Du musst schon verstehen das ich einer Aussage von jemandem der mehr in der Materie steckt, mehr glaube,... !


und natürlich auch absolut neutral ist... 

Ich frag mal gleich den VW-Chef ob ein VW auch ein gutes auto ist


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Arme AMD.... Heute betreibt Intel keinen unlauteren Wettbewerb mehr, hat sich die Lage verändert? Nein.


Ist auch schon so lange her  ! Wie schnell soll sich deiner Meinung nach ein Markt erholen, wenn Jahrelang unlauterer Wettbewerb betrieben wurde ?




Bucklew schrieb:


> und natürlich auch absolut neutral ist...
> 
> Ich frag mal gleich den VW-Chef ob ein VW auch ein gutes auto ist


 Naja Du kommst aber genauso wenig neutral rüber, sry an dieser Stelle. Du verdrehst mir die Wörter im Mund und gehst leider nicht wirklich darauf ein was ich schreibe, deshalb lass ich das jetzt so stehen und werde nicht weiter kommentieren (nicht böse gemeint )  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. Juli 2009)

@Bucklew:Weißt du,bei jeder AMD/ATI News lässt du komische Kommentare über AMD los.Wir wissen mittlerweile alle dass du die Firma hasst wie die Pest,
und Intel und Nvidia in den Himmel lobst.Ich würde deine Scheiß Kommentare am liebsten Blocken.Wenn du nichts anderes kannst als dich nur zu Wiederholen,dann Spam diesen Berreich nicht immer voll
Und zu deiner Information,hat AMD zur Zeit des Athlon bis Athlon 64,das heißt Rund 7 Jahre beachtliche Gewinne eingefahren,diese ganze Situation wiederholt sich,bloß in umgekehrten Rollen,dass heißt AMD ist Markttechnisch in der selben Situation wie Intel damals.Hat ein Athlon 64 2,6GHz nicht einen Pentium 4 @ 3,8GHz geschlagen?Da hat Intel auch kein Land gegen gesehen...als AMD den Athlon eingeführt hatte,eine Komplett neue Architektur,haben die Intel Platt gemacht.Das kann mit dem Bulldozer auch wieder so werden,den AMD lernt aus seinen Fehlern,wodurch der Bulldozer vorraussichtlich ein Monster wird!

MfG fresh_D


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ist auch schon so lange her  ! Wie schnell soll sich deiner Meinung nach ein Markt erholen, wenn Jahrelang unlauterer Wettbewerb betrieben wurde ?


Warum sollte sich der Markt erholen, auch ohne unlauteren Wettbewerb wäre das Kräfteverältnis AMD/Intel nicht großartig anders. Da reden wir über vllt 10-20%. Es gibt eben auch für OEMs noch andere Faktoren außer Preis wie Service und natürlich vorallem Werbewirksamkeit. Ein Produkt, wo eben "Intel inside" drauf steht und wo dieser Slogan ständig im Radio/TV läuft, verkauft sich eben besser als ein unbekannter "AMD" Aufkleber. Nicht umsonst beginnt jetzt auch Nvidia in den USA TV-Werbung zu machen.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja Du kommst aber genauso wenig neutral rüber, sry an dieser Stelle. Du verdrehst mir die Wörter im Mund und gehst leider nicht wirklich darauf ein was ich schreibe, deshalb lass ich das jetzt so stehen und werde nicht weiter kommentieren (nicht böse gemeint )  !


Nicht neutral, wenn ich die Fakten aufzähle? 

Warum eigentlich kein Kommentar zur (deine meinung nach) "spekulativen" AMD-Roadmap?


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> @Bucklew:Weißt du,bei jeder AMD/ATI News lässt du komische Kommentare über AMD los.Wir wissen mittlerweile alle dass du die Firma hasst wie die Pest,
> und Intel und Nvidia in den Himmel lobst.


Genau, deswegen hab ich auch nen PhenomI, hatte vorher einen Athlon64 3200+, davor noch einen Athlon64 und davor einen Athlon XP - ich hasse AMD wie die Pest 


fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Und zu deiner Information,hat AMD zur Zeit des Athlon bis Athlon 64,das heißt Rund 7 Jahre beachtliche Gewinne eingefahren,diese ganze Situation wiederholt sich,bloß in umgekehrten Rollen,dass heißt AMD ist Markttechnisch in der selben Situation wie Intel damals.


Also bitte - WENN du schon AMD verteidigst, dann mach es bitte mit Fakten und nicht mit so einem Müll. Die Gewinn/Verlustentwicklung von AMD sehen wir da:
AMD Q2/2009: Verluste verringert, Enttäuschung an der Börse - 2009/07/AMD-Q2-2009.PNG, original

Wo seh ich da die 7 Jahre beachtliche Gewinne? Ich seh da nur beachtliche Verluste und das seit 3 Jahren. Und die Gewinne zu Zeiten des A64 sind auch eher bescheidener Natur...


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen hab ich auch nen PhenomI, hatte vorher einen Athlon64 3200+, davor noch einen Athlon64 und davor einen Athlon XP - ich hasse AMD wie die Pest


 Ach hör doch auf, ist doch alles nur zum schein  ! 

Aber mal ehrlich, wenn Du möchtest das jemand in Zukunft auf deine News antwortet, dann solltest Du schon neutral genug an die Sache rangehen und auch auf das eingehen was auch andere User schreiben und nicht engstirnig das herauspicken was Dir gefällt und als Blödsinn hinstellen ( wenn auch nicht wörtlich so ausgedrückt )  ! Deshalb werde ich zu dem Thema nichts weiter schreiben, da es mir zu unproduktiv ist.

So far,...ist mir ein wenig zu anstrengend hier  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wenn Du möchtest das jemand in Zukunft auf deine News antwortet, dann solltest Du schon neutral genug an die Sache rangehen


Ist heise auch neutral? 
heise online - 22.07.09 - AMD enttäuscht trotz eingedämmter Verluste

Immer wieder lustig, wie die AMD-Verluste schön geredetet werden und dann anderen leute mangelnde Neutralität vorgeworfen wird


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Da hast mal wieder meinen Post nur überflogen und nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben und gemeint habe, das bestätigt meine Aussage  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Juli 2009)

Also es tut mir leid aber ich habe 2 oder 3 Jahre in Folge AMD unterstützt und fand es immer besser, nur dann habe ich mich "mehr mit der Materie" beschäftigt und habe fast angefangen zu weinen als ich meine erste Intel CPU übertaktet habe...ich habe für das Intel-Board weniger bezahlt als für das AMD Board (beide 3fach-Sli etc) - die Cpu ebenso
Intel Cpu - 2,6ghz auf 3,8ghz ohne Probleme stable
Amd Cpu 2,2ghz auf 2,54ghz mehr geht nicht - nur ein Temp-Sensor funktioniert...
Es tut mir leid aber sowas kann ich einfach nicht kaufen...und Ati Grafik...davon mag ich nicht anfangen.


----------



## Winduser (22. Juli 2009)

sicher kann man AMDs nicht so gut übertakten, aber der Preis für Intel ist mir zu hoch. mein jetziger 940 hat mit 170€ gekostet. ich hab keinen vergleichbaren Intel Quadcore mit dem P/L Verhältniss gefunden, ausserdem hätt ich ja auch das MB tauschen müssen.

nur mit ATI muss ich dir recht geben. hab auch auf NVidia gewechselt. vorher hatte ich ne 4870 von Gainward.
jetzt ne 9800GTX aka 250GTS und die bringt mehr find ich. vorallem ist sie Günstiger


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Da hast mal wieder meinen Post nur überflogen und nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben und gemeint habe, das bestätigt meine Aussage  !


Herrje, das jemand wie du mir mangelde Neutralität vorwirft ist einfach nur lächerlich....


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Juli 2009)

Winduser schrieb:


> sicher kann man AMDs nicht so gut übertakten, aber der Preis für Intel ist mir zu hoch. mein jetziger 940 hat mit 170€ gekostet. ich hab keinen vergleichbaren Intel Quadcore mit dem P/L Verhältniss gefunden, ausserdem hätt ich ja auch das MB tauschen müssen.
> 
> nur mit ATI muss ich dir recht geben. hab auch auf NVidia gewechselt. vorher hatte ich ne 4870 von Gainward.
> jetzt ne 9800GTX aka 250GTS und die bringt mehr find ich. vorallem ist sie Günstiger



Ich habe für einen Q9400 von intel 143 mit nem zalman cnps 9700 pro bezahlt...board dazu 120€ ...
naja und ich verwende sowieso ne gtx260 und eine gtx 295 wobei letztere fast sinnlos ist..


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Herrje, das jemand wie du mir mangelde Neutralität vorwirft ist einfach nur lächerlich....


Jemand wie ich, bist Du jetzt etwas besseres  ? Das Niveau ist schon am sinken o.O. , mich würde es nicht wundern wenn ein Mod hier zu macht.

Ich habe nirgends angezweifelt das AMD Verluste schreibt !!! Aber Du schmeißt mir penetrant irgendwelche Links vor die Füsse ohne auf das einzugehen was man schreibt und erwartest aber das ich auf deine Beiträge reagieren soll, wie Du es gerne hättest, weist man dich darauf hin, ignorierst Du es schlichtweg, echt sinnlos  !

Ich lasse mir sicher nicht den Spass durch dich verderben,...viel Spass noch beim einseitigem Posten  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Der Ist-Zustand ist, dass Intel operativ seit Jahren gewinne schreibt, während AMD nächtes Quartal die 3 Jahre in den Miesen vollmachen wird. Und die Zukunft sieht eher düster aus, denn Intel bringt dieses Jahr noch einen ganzen Haufen neuer Produkte vom Low-End über Midrange bis High-End. Dagegen hat AMD gar nix in der Hand....


tchja so iss datt nun mal,
AMD  hat selber schult ,
wer sich nicht um Kundschaft bemüht und am Markt vorbei entwickelt,
hat am ende das nach sehen  
selbst der 2 Jahre alte Intel Q6600 der nicht mehr hergestellt wird, putzt so machen Neue AMD vom Tisch
Der Trend 2008/2009 sind  schnelle und sparsame CPUs.  Der langsame AMD Chips ist ja auch noch eine Katastrophe .

wie war das noch? 
AMD zieht sich aus dem Mobil Markt zurück , 
wohl so nach dem Motto,  lohnt wohl nicht ?
nur ist grade der Mobil Markt eine Trend Entwicklung ,
Net und Notebooks .
unter Pech/Pleiten und Pannen "TLG Bug" wird dann eines Tages 
mal zum Festen Begriff werden ?
Was Welt bewegens in Sachen CPU Entwicklung,
 ist schon lange nicht mehr von AMD gekommen .


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Jemand wie ich, bist Du jetzt etwas besseres  ?


Ach herrje  Jemand wie du, der die Verluste und finanziellen Ergebnisse von AMD schön redet....



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgends angezweifelt das AMD Verluste schreibt !!! Aber Du schmeißt mir penetrant irgendwelche Links vor die Füsse ohne auf das einzugehen was man schreibt und erwartest aber das ich auf deine Beiträge reagieren soll, wie Du es gerne hättest, weist man dich darauf hin, ignorierst Du es schlichtweg, echt sinnlos  !


Ich hab gesagt, dass die nächste neue AMD-Generation auf sich warten lässt, du hast behauptet das wäre Spekulation und ich hab dir das Gegenteil mithilfe der AMD-Roadmap gezeigt. Weiß jetzt nicht was das mit nicht eingehen zu tun ham soll, aber bitte schön....


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ach herrje  Jemand wie du, der die Verluste und finanziellen Ergebnisse von AMD schön redet....



Das habe ich nirgends getan, also bitte  !




Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, dass die nächste neue AMD-Generation auf sich warten lässt, du hast behauptet das wäre Spekulation und ich hab dir das Gegenteil mithilfe der AMD-Roadmap gezeigt. Weiß jetzt nicht was das mit nicht eingehen zu tun ham soll, aber bitte schön....



Mir ist die Roadmap durchaus bekannt, entschuldige das mein Ziat nicht verständlich genug war. 
Mein Zitat sollte sich lediglich auf das hier beziehen : _"Eine neue Architektur von AMD ist in weiter Ferne...."_ was so nicht stimmt, weite ferne ist für mich in den nächsten 5-10 jahren.
 Die Architektur kommt schon 2011, auch wenn das bedeutet hinter Intel zu sein. 
Wer sagt denn eigentlich das Intel den Launchtermin  für ihre neuen CPU´s einhalten kann, wenn Sie doch auch bei TSMC bzw. Global Foundries produzieren lassen und es derzeit starke Probleme mit der Yieldrate gibt? Man backt seine Brötchen erst, wenn der Teig auch fertig ist  !
Deswegen ist das für mich eine rein spekulative Aussage,...

Sry wenn wir uns hier arg missverstehen, böses Blut ist das letzte was ich hier möchte,...

In diesem Sinne bin ich auch bereit vernünftig zu diskutieren, aber die Medaille hat immer zwei Seiten und nicht jeder muss der gleichen Ansicht sein  !


Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> AMD  hat selber schult ,
> wer sich nicht um Kundschaft bemüht und am Markt vorbei entwickelt,
> hat am ende das nach sehen


So wie zu K8 Zeiten, oder dem K7, wo man Intel etwas überlegen war??


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. Juli 2009)

Kann ein Mod mal diesen Thread dichtmachen?Das hier ist nun echt ein 1A Flamewar


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Das war der Hammer damals^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Das war der Hammer damals^^


 
Meinst du Intel Pentium 4 und K8?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Das war der Hammer damals^^



Richtig, Clawhammer um genau zu sein, gefolgt vom Newcastle...


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So wie zu K8 Zeiten, oder dem K7, wo man Intel etwas überlegen war??



seit dem Intel die Neueren und besseren Core raus gebraucht hat, hat es AMD nicht mehr geschafft Intel zu übertrumpfen .
Alles was da von AMD kam, war ein hinterher hinken .


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Kann ein Mod mal diesen Thread dichtmachen?Das hier ist nun echt ein 1A Flamewar



Du sagst es  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Vergiss mal nicht, dass Intel SEHR viele Technologien von AMD einfach übernommen hat.....


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Vergiss mal nicht, dass Intel SEHR viele Technologien von AMD einfach übernommen hat.....



Dann sollte sich Amd jetzt mal ne scheibe von Intel abschneiden^^ - ich wäre glücklich einen AMD Prozessor kaufen zu können der besser als der Core i7 ist.


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Kann ein Mod mal diesen Thread dichtmachen?Das hier ist nun echt ein 1A Flamewar



Eine Chance gibt es noch. Nehmt bitte Bezug zum Thema - ansonsten ist hier wirklich Schluss.


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wo sie ja günstig für sich produzieren lassen können und Intel mit TSMC probleme hat kann sich das vielleicht noch als kleiner Vorteil erweisen. Aber AMD muss sich schon echt ins Zeug legen um Intel wieder zu überholen und endlich mal aus den roten Zahlen zu kommen. Dann können sie hoffentlich wieder mehr Geld in die Forschung investieren und Intel abhängen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Dann sollte sich Amd jetzt mal ne scheibe von Intel abschneiden^^ - ich wäre glücklich einen AMD Prozessor kaufen zu können der besser als der Core i7 ist.


 
Nö, ich nicht, mir geht es nicht um schiere Leistung, die kaum bezahlbar ist sondern um gute Qualität in der Mitte.
AMD wird schon wieder auf die Beine kommen, die weltweite Kriese zieht halt alle nach unten und wenn man bedenkt, wie einige Banken ihre Bilanzen frisieren, damit am Ende ein Gewinn dasteht, dann frag ich mich, was Intel so gemacht hat.


----------



## MaJu1337 (22. Juli 2009)

back to the Athlon XP


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Oder hin zum Phenom III^^
Der Sprung vom normalen Phenom zum PII hat AMD ja schon ordentlich Geld gebracht. Wenn die nächste Generation einen noch größeren Sprung hin legen könnte wäre man wieder an Intel dran^^


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Das habe ich nirgends getan, also bitte  !


So kommt es aber rüber, wenn man bei einer AMD-News sofort mit der Intelbilanz anrückt. Für die würde wohl jeder AMD-Manager töten!



Explosiv schrieb:


> Mir ist die Roadmap durchaus bekannt, entschuldige das mein Ziat nicht verständlich genug war.
> Mein Zitat sollte sich lediglich auf das hier beziehen : _"Eine neue Architektur von AMD ist in weiter Ferne...."_ was so nicht stimmt, weite ferne ist für mich in den nächsten 5-10 jahren.
> Die Architektur kommt schon 2011, auch wenn das bedeutet hinter Intel zu sein.


D.h. das Intel fast 2 Jahre eine neue Architektur hat und AMD nichts - das meine ich mit weite Ferne. Für Intel wäre sowas ja noch zu verkraften, die haben genug Geld. Aber AMD hat davon ja nun wirklich gar nichts, nicht umsonst würde GF gegründet.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn eigentlich das Intel den Launchtermin  für ihre neuen CPU´s einhalten kann, wenn Sie doch auch bei TSMC bzw. Global Foundries produzieren lassen und es derzeit starke Probleme mit der Yieldrate gibt? Man backt seine Brötchen erst, wenn der Teig auch fertig ist  !


Soweit ich weiß geht es da vorallem um einfache CPUs (Atom & Co), wo Intel ja noch nichtmal Konkurrenz von AMD hat (die Margen sind so niedrig und so ).



Explosiv schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne bin ich auch bereit vernünftig zu diskutieren, aber die Medaille hat immer zwei Seiten und nicht jeder muss der gleichen Ansicht sein  !


Darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, aber AMD hat ein massives Grundproblem, das sie irgendwie auch nicht lösen wollen. Ich frag mich wirklich, woher die das ganz Geld kriegen...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So wie zu K8 Zeiten, oder dem K7, wo man Intel etwas überlegen war??


Und wo auch plötzlich die AMD-CPUs richtig geld gekostet haben


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Juli 2009)

m4ju schrieb:


> back to the Athlon XP


aber mit mehr leistung bitte xD

PS: der preis für schiere leistung ist mir egal - wenn ichs nich bezahlen kann oder will - pech - aber je preiswerter desto besser, wenn darunter die qualität net leidet^^


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Das Geld geben momentan die Ölscheichs aus Dubai usw.^^
In der Hoffnung, das AMD bald wieder richtig dicke Kohle macht^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> seit dem Intel die Neueren und besseren Core raus gebraucht hat, hat es AMD nicht mehr geschafft Intel zu übertrumpfen .
> Alles was da von AMD kam, war ein hinterher hinken .



Klar, weil Intel auch alle PC-Hersteller geschmiert oder Erpresst hat, damit sie keine AMD Hammer Prozessoren verbauen, so dass AMD nicht die Mittel hatte, den K8 Nachfolger zu entwickeln.

Meinst du das etwa??


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> So kommt es aber rüber, wenn man bei einer AMD-News sofort mit der Intelbilanz anrückt. Für die würde wohl jeder AMD-Manager töten!


 Mag sein, aber das hat sich nicht auf deine News bezogen, sondern auf die 3 leicht abwägigen Beiträge die vor meinem Post verfasst wurden,  !

Man so eine Diskussion habe ich schon lange nicht mehr geführt *schwitz*  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Die Strafe die Intel jetzt bekommen hat ist eigentlich ein Witz. Hätte Intel damals nicht solch miese Methoden angewendet wäre jetzt vielleicht AMD Marktführer und Intel würde hinterher hinken?!?


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Strafe die Intel jetzt bekommen hat ist eigentlich ein Witz. Hätte Intel damals nicht solch miese Methoden angewendet wäre jetzt vielleicht AMD Marktführer und Intel würde hinterher hinken?!?



Naja, diese Frage wird Dir leider niemand beantworten können, da es nun mal so ist wie es ist  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Strafe die Intel jetzt bekommen hat ist eigentlich ein Witz. Hätte Intel damals nicht solch miese Methoden angewendet wäre jetzt vielleicht AMD Marktführer und Intel würde hinterher hinken?!?


Ja, wenn der Markt fair (wie nV <-> ATi) gewesen wäre, hätte Intel drastisch Marktanteile verloren.


AMD wäre wohl kein Marktführer, aber beide würden jetzt wirklich um den Markt kämpfen...


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2009)

Was in niedrigeren Preisen resultieren würde


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Was in niedrigeren Preisen resultieren würde


 
Der GraKa Markt ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.
Als ATI nicht konkurrenzfähig war, diktierte Nvidia den Markt und verlangte lange Zeit Mondpreise für ihre Produkte, zum Glück ist das überwunden.
Beim CPU Markt würde ich das auch begrüßen, dann müsste Intel von seiner Preispolitik wegkommen.


----------



## Bucklew (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als ATI nicht konkurrenzfähig war, diktierte Nvidia den Markt und verlangte lange Zeit Mondpreise für ihre Produkte, zum Glück ist das überwunden.
> Beim CPU Markt würde ich das auch begrüßen, dann müsste Intel von seiner Preispolitik wegkommen.


Wers glaubt....mein Athlon XP (damals Topmodell) hat mehr gekostet als jede Grafikkarte ever....


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wers glaubt....mein Athlon XP (damals Topmodell) hat mehr gekostet als jede Grafikkarte ever....



So ist das doch eigentlich immer mit den Top-Modellen...wobei ich derzeit 260€ für n neuen core i7 eigentlich in ordnung finde...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> So ist das doch eigentlich immer mit den Top-Modellen...wobei ich derzeit 260€ für n neuen core i7 eigentlich in ordnung finde...


 
Ich aber den Preis für das nächst größere Modell nicht.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich aber den Preis für das nächst größere Modell nicht.



Es ist doch so oder so immer der gleiche i7 nur mit anderer Taktung, die man auch selbst machen kann...also ist das doch egal...ich würde mir niemals immer den größten kaufen.,..


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Es ist doch so oder so immer der gleiche i7 nur mit anderer Taktung, die man auch selbst machen kann...also ist das doch egal...ich würde mir niemals immer den größten kaufen.,..


 
Ja, schon klar, aber mit welcher Begründung rechtwertigt Intel dann den Aufpreis?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar, aber mit welcher Begründung rechtwertigt Intel dann den Aufpreis?



Das weiß ich nicht, habe ich mich aber auch schon gefragt...vllt liegts daran dass es immer wieder leute gibt die denken "teuer = besser" und sonst nich soviel ahnung haben..


----------



## JOJO (23. Juli 2009)

Auhauaha...

Wenn Intel Mittel freisetzt, um den Markt zu manipulieren, so muss ja jemand (ausser Intel) noch eine Vorteilsnahme haben, oder!?

Ergo sollte bei objektiver Betrachtung, der Hersteller von PC´s oder Systemen mitbestraft werden! Oder!?

Im Sport z.B. wird "Nicht" der Hersteller von Dopingmitteln verknackt, sonder jener, der sie nimmt oder sie vermittelt!

Vorteilsnahme!!! 

Gleichwohl ist bei objektiver Betrachtung und das "Lesen" ist hier vom Vorteil, das die EU 75.000 AMD Systeme bestellt hat. Eben mit der Auflage, das "nur" AMD Systeme verbaut werden dürfen. 

Vorteilsnahme!!! Und vor allem, die intelseitig bestrafte Marktbeeinflussung, wird so durch die EU AMD legitimiert!!!

Und das allerbeste dabei, die Vorteilsnehmer der Intel Doktrin, bauen jetzt legitim für die EU AMD Systeme. Frage mich, wer von den beschlussfähigen EU Palamentariern jetzt "Vorteilsnehmer" sind!


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2009)

Die EU hat extra die Dell-Systeme mit AMD genommen, um die Strafe gegen Intel noch etwas zu erhöhen denke ich^^ Wenn sie gleich wieder Intel gekauft hätten, nachdem sie eine Milliardenstrafe verfängt haben wäre das wohl recht seltsam^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Die EU hat extra die Dell-Systeme mit AMD genommen, um die Strafe gegen Intel noch etwas zu erhöhen denke ich^^ Wenn sie gleich wieder Intel gekauft hätten, nachdem sie eine Milliardenstrafe verfängt haben wäre das wohl recht seltsam^^


 
Sie wollten sicher auch anderen zeigen, wie ernst sie die Strafe meinen.


----------



## JOJO (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar, aber mit welcher Begründung rechtwertigt Intel dann den Aufpreis?


 
Vielleicht wäre es mit Selektion zu begründen! Für einen Widerstand mit einem geringeren Toleranzwert, bezahle ich beim gleichen Hersteller auch mehr als für einen mit 12% Toleranz!

Frei nach dem Motto, die guten ins Töpfchen, die schlechten ins Kröpfchen, werden die I7 selektiert. Die 920er und die 9XX kommen vom gleichen Wafer. Die Teststufen und die involvierten Mitarbeiter/ Testsysteme machen den Preisunterschied...

Denke dabei mal an mein Praktikum bei Kleindienst Osorno zurück, dort war ich in der Entwicklung eingesetzt. Habe dort hunderte Bauteile handselektiret, bevor sie auf die Platine kamen. Das kostet halt...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es mit Selektion zu begründen! Für einen Widerstand mit einem geringeren Toleranzwert, bezahle ich beim gleichen Hersteller auch mehr als für einen mit 12% Toleranz!
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto, die guten ins Töpfchen, die schlechten ins Kröpfchen, werden die I7 selektiert. Die 920er und die 9XX kommen vom gleichen Wafer. Die Teststufen und die involvierten Mitarbeiter/ Testsysteme machen den Preisunterschied...
> 
> Denke dabei mal an mein Praktikum bei Kleindienst Osorno zurück, dort war ich in der Entwicklung eingesetzt. Habe dort hunderte Bauteile handselektiret, bevor sie auf die Platine kamen. Das kostet halt...



Stimmt, das hatte ich jetzt nicht betrachtet, daher sind die 900€ i7 auch am besten übertaktbar...klar..
is irgendwie scho spät xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Dann scheint AMD ja mit anderen Mitteln zu selektieren, sofern deine Vermutung zustimmen sollte.


----------



## JOJO (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie wollten sicher auch anderen zeigen, wie ernst sie die Strafe meinen.


 
Klar, Strafe hin oder her für Intel. Doch warum nur Intel!?

Es kommt ja nicht ein Intel Vertriebler und sagt:"Hallo Leute, ich komme von Intel, dem größten Hersteller von CPU´s, und wenn ihr nicht macht was wir wollen bekommt ihr keine CPU´s mehr!"

Ne mein Lieber das läuft anders:"Hallo Leute, wir haben da ein Haus für dich auf Maurituis, und eine kleine Rente von XXX Euros gibt es auch noch, wie wäre es wenn ihr nur noch Intel verbaut!"

Klar!? Was wäre, wenn z.B. Dell, einer der größten Kunden von Intel, absagen würde!? Intel würde den Vertriebler sowas von in den A.... treten...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann scheint AMD ja mit anderen Mitteln zu selektieren, sofern deine Vermutung zustimmen sollte.



Ja AMD schaltet defekte Kerne ab und verkauft sie als X3...


----------



## JOJO (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann scheint AMD ja mit anderen Mitteln zu selektieren, sofern deine Vermutung zustimmen sollte.


 
AMD selektiert nicht anders, nur wenn man die Meldungen von PCGH Redaktion richtig interpretiert, so kommt man ungleich zu dem Schluss, dass 3 Kern CPU´s Kernschrott sind, die sich je nach Board auf 4 Kerne schalten lassen.

Selektion bedeutet ja nichts anderes, als das das Beste aus der Produktion auf dem Markt kommt. Anders als bei Intel, schmeißt AMD Ausschuss auf dem Markt und verkauft es als 3 Kern Inovation!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Selektion bedeutet ja nichts anderes, als das das Beste aus der Produktion auf dem Markt kommt. Anders als bei Intel, schmeißt AMD Ausschuss auf dem Markt und verkauft es als 3 Kern Inovation!!!


 
Aber offensichtlich eine Marktlücke, die vorhanden ist, sonst würde niemand die CPUs kaufen und Intel scheint daran nicht interessiert zu sein.
Für einen Gamer Rechner reicht heute ein 3 Kerner völlig aus.


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2009)

Kann Intel doch auch machen. Warum die ganze CPU wegschmeißen, wenn nur ein Kern defekt ist. Du verschrottest doch auch nicht ein neues Auto, nur weil der rechte Kotflügel eine Delle hat^^
Und da 4 Kerne für den Mainstream-Markt eh nicht interessant sind, ist das finde ich durchaus clever!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Kann Intel doch auch machen. Warum die ganze CPU wegschmeißen, wenn nur ein Kern defekt ist. Du verschrottest doch auch nicht ein neues Auto, nur weil der rechte Kotflügel eine Delle hat^^
> Und da 4 Kerne für den Mainstream-Markt eh nicht interessant sind, ist das finde ich durchaus clever!


 
Intel selektiert eben auf andere Weise und dass der 950 so viel teuer ist als der 920 kann auch bedeuten, dass Intel sehr viele CPUs wegschmeißen muss.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde 3 kerne sind nix halbes und nix ganzes....4 kerne oder später 8 ansonsten isses mir zu ungerade xD


----------



## JOJO (23. Juli 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hatte ich jetzt nicht betrachtet, daher sind die 900€ i7 auch am besten übertaktbar...klar..
> is irgendwie scho spät xD


 
Das habe ich nicht gesagt! Die Fertigungsstreuung auf einem Wafer ist zu hoch, als das alle Kerne die gleiche Leistung bringen. Über die Selektion wird festgestellt, inwieweit die einzelnen Kerne taktbar sind. Klar die 920er lässt sich locker auf das Niveau der 9xxx bringen. Doch die 9xxx taktet dann auch noch mal einiges höher als die 920er.

Und, Intel hat es nicht nötig, einen nicht funktionieren Kern zu lasern, um die CPU dann als innovativen 3 Kerner auf den Markt zu bringen...

Und, die 9xxx mit 900 Euro ist umgerechnet mal gerade 200 DM teuer als mein P 100!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht gesagt! Die Fertigungsstreuung auf einem Wafer ist zu hoch, als das alle Kerne die gleiche Leistung bringen. Über die Selektion wird festgestellt, inwieweit die einzelnen Kerne taktbar sind. Klar die 920er lässt sich locker auf das Niveau der 9xxx bringen. Doch die 9xxx taktet dann auch noch mal einiges höher als die 920er.
> 
> Und, Intel hat es nicht nötig, einen nicht funktionieren Kern zu lasern, um die CPU dann als innovativen 3 Kerner auf den Markt zu bringen...
> 
> Und, die 9xxx mit 900 Euro ist umgerechnet mal gerade 200 DM teuer als mein P 100!



stimmt das hattest du nicht gesagt..ich dann aber, auch wenns net ganz korrekt ist.


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2009)

Tja, AMD hat es aber nötig und damit eine Nische entdeckt. So wie Intel mit ihrem Atom. Ist nicht nötig und trotzdem eine lohnende Nische.


----------



## JOJO (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Intel selektiert eben auf andere Weise und dass der 950 so viel teuer ist als der 920 kann auch bedeuten, dass Intel sehr viele CPUs wegschmeißen muss.


 
Es ist ein Spiel in der Premium League, Intel kann es sich offensichtlich leisten Wafer komplett zu entsorgen! Warum ein VW Käfer, wenn es ein Mercedes sein kann! Ich als Intel Kunde kann sagen, das ich für mein Geld Ware bekomme, die absolut tadellos ist.

Nicht das ich AMD nicht mag, oder nicht kaufen würde. Ich hatte und habe AMD Systeme! Nur wenn die Manager meinen Kernschrott verkaufen zu wollen, dann bitte ohne mich!

AMD macht sich mit solchen Marktstrategien unglaubwürdig, auch wenn ich dann einen Kern zusätzilch bekomme... Nicht nur aus diesem Grunde hat AMD fallende Kurse... leider!


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2009)

Und Intel macht sich mit dem Atom unglaubwürdig. 1,6GHz??? Wann waren diese Zeiten vorbei? Selbst wenn es jetzt schon 2x1,6GHz gibt, das ist viel zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## JOJO (23. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Tja, AMD hat es aber nötig und damit eine Nische entdeckt. So wie Intel mit ihrem Atom. Ist nicht nötig und trotzdem eine lohnende Nische.


 
3 Kerner AMD´s mit Atom von Intel zu vergleichen!? Naja...

Mit dem Wissen eine CPU zu kaufen, die einen Defekt hat, und somit nicht als 4 Kerner verkauft zu werden, schmeckt für mich schon schal... 

Verglichen mit einem Auto, bedeutet dieses:"Wir hatten Probleme die vierte Tür einzubauen, macht aber nichts, das Auto fährt trotzdem und ist auch billiger, vielleicht haben sie als Käufer jedoch Glück, und die Tür vom Audi A1 passt!"

Wer von Euch würde dieses Auto kaufen!? Mal ehrlich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Und Intel macht sich mit dem Atom unglaubwürdig. 1,6GHz??? Wann waren diese Zeiten vorbei? Selbst wenn es jetzt schon 2x1,6GHz gibt, das ist viel zu schwach auf der Brust.


 
Na ja, da muss ich Intel mal in Schutz nehmen (verdammter Mist  ), aber es ging um einen sehr sparsamen Prozessor für sehr sparsame Systeme, wie ein Netbook ja eins sein soll und der Celeron war halt am Ende.
Dass der Atom kein Überflieger ist, weiß Intel auch und sie werden sicher mit Hochdruck an einem schnelleren Nachfolger arbeiten.
Deswegen würde ich mir jetzt auch kein Netbook kaufen, lieber auf bessere CPUs warten, die kommen schon noch.



JOJO schrieb:


> Wer von Euch würde dieses Auto kaufen!? Mal ehrlich...


 
Jetzt hingt der Autovergleich aber wirklich.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Und Intel macht sich mit dem Atom unglaubwürdig. 1,6GHz??? Wann waren diese Zeiten vorbei? Selbst wenn es jetzt schon 2x1,6GHz gibt, das ist viel zu schwach auf der Brust.



Den Atom braucht man meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht, aber vllt wird er ja noch besser (4x 4ghz oder so *hust* xD)


----------



## JOJO (23. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Und Intel macht sich mit dem Atom unglaubwürdig. 1,6GHz??? Wann waren diese Zeiten vorbei? Selbst wenn es jetzt schon 2x1,6GHz gibt, das ist viel zu schwach auf der Brust.


 
Du musst immer das P/L im Auge behalten und vor allem den Einsatzzweck der CPU. Was ich schlimmer finde, warum hat sich AMD gerade aus diesem Marktsegment ausgeklinkt!? INTEL macht Millionengeschäfte damit!!!

Meine Meinung: "AMD hat´s mal wieder verpennt!"


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2009)

Diese ganze Netbooknummer finde ich eh Unsinn. Wer gibt denn so viel Geld für ein Netbook aus, das kaum was kann, wenn man für weniger Geld vernünftige Notebooks bekommt, die auch schon mehr Leistung haben? Ob der Akku nun 6 oder 10 Stunden hält, das kann ja nun wirklich nicht sooo wichtig sein.


----------



## Klutten (23. Juli 2009)

So Freunde. Bevor ich jetzt in mein Bett wandere, muss ich diesen Thread leider zu den Akten legen. Trotz Bitte entbrennt hier immer wieder die gewohnte Intel/AMD-Debatte, die mit dem Topic rein gar nichts zu tun hat.

Nun ja, es war einen Versuch wert, ihr hattet es in der Hand - es hat nicht geklappt.

CLOSED


----------

